# Alarma de incendios



## menduco (Sep 26, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, estoy necesitando la colaboracion de ustedes para ver si alguien sabe de algun circuito contra incendios que a traves de un detector haga accionar una sirena, es para un proyecto de la escuela.
 bueno espero no molestar mucho, cualquier dato es bien recibido

nos estamos viendo


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 26, 2007)

estimado menduco

por supuesto hay unos sensores para esto,  son sensores especializados en detectar particulas como el polvo o componentees del humo que hacen disparar un rele y esto se le conecta a una central de alarma.

hay principlamente de dos tipos el que usa la interrupcion de un rayo infrarojo por la cantidad de humo presente y el otro es ionico y es construido con material radioactivo que tiene la propiedad de detectar las particulas anteriormente mencionadas.

busca con la compañia ADEMCO o DSC y alli encontraras todo acerca de estos sensores.

mucha suerte con tu proyecto.

cualquier otra duda nos dices.


----------



## makine (Sep 26, 2007)

Mira en sensores de humo, muchos ya vienen montados y pueden ser de varios tipos tal y como dice el CHAVO, unos mas baratos que otros, rondan entre 15 y 70 euros. tienen un buen silvato. 
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mira por aqui

http://epanorama.net/multi.php?search=&keyword=fire

Los mas faciles y educativos son los de barrera de luz, aunque son los menos sensibles.


----------



## menduco (Sep 28, 2007)

hola lei sus respectivos mensajes y eh visitado todos estos sitios ahora bien a  lo q quiero llegar yo, es a diseñar un circuito simple de detector de incendio que no sea muy complejo es decir que funcione si alguno de ustedes puede orientarme mejor con proyecto
bienvenido sea
nos vemos


----------



## jasaldivar (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola Gente, Soy nuevo por aqui
quisiera saber como armar una alarma anti incendio

lo que requiero es algo muy sencillo
cuando el sensor detecte presencia de calor, que encienda una chicharra,
cuando no, pues que permanesca apagado

Nose si me puedan ayudar, Saludos y Gracias


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Oct 7, 2009)

hola,te sugiero que mires esta pagina  http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota34.htm ,es muy sencillo


----------



## jasaldivar (Oct 7, 2009)

Que tal Marcos, 
este que me comentas es en base a un sensor de humo, 
yo el que requiero es uno que maneje sensor de calor

Te agradezco tu respuesta


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 7, 2009)

usa un termisor


----------



## jasaldivar (Oct 7, 2009)

Que tal GC_TC tenes razon, 
investigando un poco encontre una liga donde viene el diagrama de una alarma anti incendio usando termisor:

http://extremecircuits.blogspot.com/2009/07/fire-alarm-using-thermistor.html

Agradezco de antemano a todos por su ayuda
Saludos


----------



## dpe (Dic 28, 2010)

Buenas gente, llevo un tiempo leyendoos hasta hoy que he decidido registrarne y participar.

El caso es que el profesor de digital nos ha mandado ejercicios y ahi uno en el que estoy  perdidisimo hasta la frustación, os expongo el enunciado para que le echeis un vistazo.

Se quiere realizar un circuito para activar la alarma de incendio de un edificio. Para ello dispone de un detector de gases, un detector de humo y 2 señales procedentes de un termómetro y que indica si la temperatura es mayor de 45ºC y otra si es mayor de 60ºC. La señal se activará si la temperatura es mayor de 60ºC. Si es mayor de 45ºC y menor de 60ºC la alarma se activará si lo hace el sensor de humo o de gases. Si la temperatura es menos de 45ºC deben activarse los sensores de humo y gases para que se active la alarma.
	Diseñar el circuito con puertas lógicas, decodificadores y multiplexores (vamos que tiene que ser con circuitos combinacionales) 

Lo intentaría hacer, pero es que estoy perdido con este circuito y lo único que se me ocurre son meras ideas, por ejemplo habría que poner un comparador eso seguro, y también creo que una fotorresistencia para el detector de humo y gas.

No me gusta ser tan escueto pero es que estoy perdidisimo, a ver si podeis echarme una mano porfi, antes de que tenga que presentarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## 1024 (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola, yo te sugiero comenzar a plantear el problema de la manera mas básica, esto es con una tabla de verdad en donde tendrías varias entradas(sensor45°, sensor 60°, sensor de gas, sensor de humo) y una sola salida(alarma encendida).


----------



## israel332 (Dic 28, 2010)

hola, a lo que entiendo tienes que hacer la table de verdad de el sistema para saber en que momento la alarma debe de ser activada, 

60°   45°     sensores       alarma

0       0             0              0
0       0             1              x
0       1             0              0
0       1             1              1
1       0             0              1
1       0             1              x
1       1             0              1
1       1             1              1 

espero sea entendible, para activas los sensores coloca un inversor a la entrada del sensor de 60° eso creo que cumpliria tu condicion, saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola dpe

Por lo dicho en tu mensaje original alcanzo a definir lo siguiente:

La alarma sonará sí (>60°C) *OR* ((>45°C *AND* <60°C ) *AND* (Humo *OR* Gas)) *OR* (<45°C *AND* Humo *AND* Gas)

Esto es si las condiciones para que encienda la alarma son ciertas cuando son altas, 1 Lógico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dpe (Dic 31, 2010)

Hola.

Hola Mr.Carlos, pos toy mirando y yo también lo entiendo así XD , el enunciado me lo paso un compañero de clas y a no ser que hubiese algun error  todo tiene pinta de que es correcto lo que pones


----------



## dpe (Ene 1, 2011)

Por cierto Isra, no es la tabla de la verdad (que se agradece y ayuda) es hacer el circuito entero usando sistemas combinacionales, nada de sencuenciales (hay que remarcar esto XDDD )

Saludos


----------



## Rodo2012 (Ene 1, 2011)

Necesitas una tabla de verdad.

Lo que te propone MrCarlos es una "FUNCIÓN LÓGICA" ya simplificada de una tabla de verdad, esta tabla se construye a partir de premisas básicas como te indica israel332.
(Aunque quizá MrCarlos lo haya hecho directamente por la práctica que tiene)

Necesitarás como dices comparadores para la parte de: 
Temperatura < 60 ???
Temperatura = 60 ???
Temperatura > 60 ??? 

Luego las compuertas OR, AND son circuitos combinacionales.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola dpe

Veo, en tú mensaje original, que el sensor de temperatura solo “Dice” cuando la temperatura es >45°C y/o >60°C, así que de eso se desprende que cuando aquellas temperaturas no son ciertas están debajo de ese valor; ya sea de 45 o de 60. Claro, cuando está abajo de 45 tambien 60 está abajo.

Algo similar ocurre con el Humo y el Gas pues se descubre que HAY o No HAY cualquiera de ellos o ambos.

Por lo tanto creo yo que el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te serviría para continuar con tu proyecto.

Y sí, como deja entender Rodo2012: primero se hace la tabla de verdad luego la función y posteriormente el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dpe (Ene 2, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias peña, me estais ayudando bastante!!! si hay algo en lo que pueda ayudaros (y este capacitado claro XDDD ) no dudeis en pedirme.

Lo 1º es que creo que me merezco una señora paliza, la tabla de la verdad la había echo con su función a mano alzada, podía haberme tomado las molestias de haberla colgado aquí, siento las molestias de veras.

Rodo2012-->Si, las puertas son combinacionales pero mi profesor al parecer quiere que metamos algo más que puertas, pero bueno si no que le den, lo malo es que después de acabarlo tendré que meterle un temporizador y por último un teclado, en fin XD XDDD muchas gracias Mr.Carlos, eso si que no lo tenía echo, espero que me ayude, os mantendré actualizados a ver si sale algo de mi desordenada mente.


----------



## dpe (Ene 3, 2011)

Nada peña, por más que hago en el Proteus todo me sale como el culo, empiezo a tar desesperao, temo no terminar los trabajos, esto me pasa por ir de listo y no haber elegido algo mas sencillo.

Haber si puedo abusar de vuestra amabilidad  y podeis echarme porfi.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola dpe
Bien, Déjame ver tu diseño en Proteus.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dpe (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola peña!!!!!

Que voy a dejarte ver?? si lo único que hice fue coger tu diseño y sustituir de aqui para alla sin ton ni son, si te lo enseñase, te reírias con toda la razón del mundo, ni siquiera guarde nada.

En condiciones normales, se lo entregaría asi al profesor y ya, que sea lo que venga después, pero tengo que dejarseño a compañeros, además de montarle luego en posteriores problemas a ese circuito un temporizador y un teclado. Esto me pasa por elegir circuitos que me vienen grandes.

Voy a decirle a un compi que entiende del tema a ver si se le ocurre algo.

Gracias peña!!!


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (Abr 7, 2015)

Muy buenas amigos:
¿Alguien tiene un esquema para fabricar una alarma termovelocimetrica contra incendios?
Un saludo para todos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2015)

Dos termistores idénticos montados en divisores de tensión idénticos.

Ambos divisores alimentan las entradas de un comparador de ventana , la ventana es para descartar pequeñas variaciones , incluso de los temistores entre si.

Uno de los termistores se deja al aire y el otro amurado a algo metálico.

Fin


----------

